# Hitachi HB-B201 Home Bakery Plus - Need Manual/recipes



## Maverick2272

So, I finally broke down and bought a bread machine to try and start making my own breads. Just simple stuff.
It is a Hitachi HB-B201 Automatic Home Bakery Plus, no manual. Looked around on the net and it appears lots of people are searching for the user manuals on these, and the only reliable source for them wants money.
But I did find out that any basic recipe that calls for 3 cups flour will work, and that it loads liquids then dry then yeast.
So, Anybody have any experience with this machine that can either share a manual in PDF format, or has any recipes for it?
Any recipes that will work in it are welcome, as well as instructions on how to load it, what settings to use, etc would be great. 
Basically lets start out with basic white, whole wheat, oat, that kind of thing until I have a better understanding of how it all works and what it can do.
I am planning on going out shopping tomorrow to Whole Foods, so a list of ingredients needed and recipes would be great so I know what to pick up at the store.
Thanks!


----------



## bowlingshirt

Here's one for the HB-B101. I know it's not the same model number, but probably still similar. Might be worth taking a look at.

http://www.larrylynchimages.com/ftp/HB-B101Manual.pdf


----------



## Maverick2272

Looks very simular so I did download and save it, thanks! The most important part was the care and usage parts. There are only two buttons I am still not sure about: Rice and Jam. But, I will read thru the manual later tonight and familiarize myself with it.
I have started with the recipe on the side of the maker and it is going now! We will see how it turns out.


----------



## Maverick2272

Re-reading my post I think I need to be more specific, and after reading the manual I have a better idea what I need answers to. So here it is broken down, hopefully all our bread people will be here soon and this will help them and me:

Recipes: Not looking for specific recipes but feel free to post em. I am looking for knowledge on how to determine what recipes will work in my machine and what ones won't. IE the basic recipe on the side of the machine uses 2 cups flour. The manual says up to 3 cup recipes, so as I cruise DC looking at bread recipes I will be able to tell which ones will work good in my machine by? IE matching recipes to my machine volume wise.

Buttons: 
Bread: Figured that one out, takes 4hrs 10min to make a loaf of bread on this setting. 
Color: Color of the crust, got it. 
Bread Rapid: Makes a loaf of bread in half the time. OK, but does that take a different recipe? And if not, why would one ever use the regular setting when they can do it quicker?
Mix Bread: This is for recipes that call for added ingredients like nuts or raisins. It will tell you when it is time to add them. OK got it.
Rice: Huh?
Jam: Huh?

That is about it. Also any tips or tricks ya'll use on machines like this or anyone with experience with one of these please feel free to chime in, I will take all the help I can get. As I stated before, I want to start out making whole wheat and whole oat bread on a regular basis. Later I would like to expand into things like raisin bread or nut breads stuff like that.
Thanks!


----------



## pacanis

I've just been making your basic white bread in my machine and love it. One thing I can answer, as I just found it out myself, is that using the rapid cycle makes a moister, more dense loaf. My current loaf I am eating was done that way, with all ingredients and measurements remaining the same. My machine takes 3:18:00 for the "long version" and knocks an hour off for the rapid cycle. I won't hesitate to use the rapid cycle again, but it takes longer to make toast, the texture of grilled garlic bread is different, it's just a different bread. Probably great for sandiches.

Another thing I found out is that you want to take the loaf out of the pan as soon as it's done, or it will turn into a "crusty bread". Even though the machine shuts off it keeps right on cooking and the crust will turn way to hard.

One of the tricks I read somewhere is to not use cold water. Maybe it slows down the instant yeast or something. I think I read 102F is ideal. I just go by feel so it isn't warm, but not cold either. Then when I add my butter I cut it into thin slices rather than using soft butter like my usual recipe calls for. It all seems to mix well.

I think I read somewhere too that it is good to fluff the flour a bit before putting it in the measuring cup.... if that is what you are using. Katie E uses a scale, as humidity and flour can change your bread, but I've been doing it with measuring cups and spoons and having good luck (for me). I have a large spoon that I scoop the flour with in its plastic container to "loosen" or fluff it, then I spoon the fluffed stuff into the measuring cup and use the handle of the spoon to level it off. I think that gives me a reasonably close to the same measurement each time. But......

But as the dough is kneading you may have to add more flour or water if your measurements were off a bit. It should feel tacky, like tape. Water will add to the tackiness, flour taketh away. And it doesn't take much.

This is just general, layman stuff that I've come across. I didn't look up you machine or read the directions link that was posted.

Oh, and "jam".... that is what you press if your loaf sticks to the pan and you can't dump it out. It will unjam it......


----------



## Maverick2272

Cool thanks. I did the long cycle using the directions on the side for a basic white loaf. So lets see, I used cold water, didn't cut the butter, oh and probably not exact on the flour measurements.

We will have to see how it turns out, LOL.


----------



## pacanis

Maverick2272 said:


> We will have to see how it turns out, LOL.


 
There's always homemade croutons 
Just be sure to cut a slice while it's still warm. Deelish.

Once you get her dialed in, the next challenge is how to keep the loaf fresh. With kids that shouldn't be a problem going through bread, but you only have a little salt for the preservative. Wrap it too tight and it gets moldy, too loose and it goes stale.


----------



## kitchenelf

I can make a suggestion - take out about 1/4 cup or a bit more of the liquid and add a good evoo.  Just use the "mix" cycle and not the bake cycle.  I do add a healthy amount of freshly chopped rosemary too.  I like to use a bread machine mix for just a Country White.  Place your dough, misshapen and all, on a heated stone.  Bake in your oven for about 25 minutes or so ( sometimes the box will tell you) and use as foccacia.  Just watch it for times.

When I shape it I will add the thumb prints, some kosher salt, and sometimes kalamata olive halves.  This is GREAT for dunking or even a pannino.


----------



## Maverick2272

OK, I have a Cycle button. It can be set to mix, mix + first rise, mix + first rise + second rise, and mix + first rise + second rise + bake.
For yours, I would go thru mix and both rises, using EVOO instead of the water, then take out, add some rosemary, lump into the oven and bake? Does sound good, like one of those artesian breads kinda. And perfect for dinner.
I like the idea of making breads for supper, like what Elfie described, but if the quick cycle makes a decent loaf bread for sandwiches that is good too. But for now just like Pacanis said, I want it done just before supper so I can slice it up and serve it right then and there. And I like whole grain breads the most.
Oh, and what heat? 350F?


----------



## Maverick2272

Bread came out good. Plain white so nothing spectacular, but it was good. This was a 2 cups flour recipe and it was just about the perfect amount for us for having with dinner, no leftovers so no worries about preserving it.
I am going to whole foods tomorrow to pick up some whole wheat flour and maybe some good oat flour, plus some more yeast as I only have 2 packets left (can you believe they are from almost 3 years ago and worked fine??).
I can't wait to try Elfies method as well, I described it to DW and she can't wait either! And so many bread recipes to go thru on here! LOL.

One quick question: Can I do some of these pizza dough, cinnamon roll, or other more exotic doughs in mine as well? I know I can just set it to mix, or mix plus one rise or two rise, so I am thinking I can but how many rises do I do (some of the recipes don't say).
Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf

Mav - put the rosemary in with the flour and other stuff right in the beginning.


----------



## Maverick2272

Oh, OK. But do both rises or just one?


----------



## Bigjim68

groups.yahoo.com/group/bread-machine.files has a 201 manual available. I have found most manuals available on line with a little digging.


----------



## Maverick2272

I can't follow the link, says the group doesn't exist.


----------



## Bigjim68

Just got there this way.  groups.yahoo.com/group/bread-machine/files/
Sorry, I can't figure out how to send this link.  This is a subscription but free bread machine yahoo group.  There are lots of recipes manuals, and what not on it.
Hope I got it right this time.


----------



## Bigjim68

I think I found simpler way to get to the site.  It is a yahoo group.  I think you can find it by going to groups from the yahoo toolbar and searching for bread machine groups.  If neither of these work, let me know, and we'll figure something out.  There appear to be several manuals and recipes and tips on the site.
I am sort of computer dumb, but am a digger for information.


----------



## Adillo303

I think that to join, he would have to join.

AC


----------



## Bigjim68

Probably - Joining is free.  It is a Yahoo group


----------



## Russellkhan

Maverick2272 said:


> Bread came out good. Plain white so nothing spectacular, but it was good. This was a 2 cups flour recipe and it was just about the perfect amount for us for having with dinner, no leftovers so no worries about preserving it.


Congratulations, and welcome to the world of bread baking! A small warning: it can be an addictive hobby - but at least it's one that tastes good and makes the house smell great!


Maverick2272 said:


> I am going to whole foods tomorrow to pick up some whole wheat flour and maybe some good oat flour, plus some more yeast as I only have 2 packets left (can you believe they are from almost 3 years ago and worked fine??).


A couple tips on yeast in case you don't know: 


For the bread machine, make sure you get yeast that's labeled either "bread machine" or "instant". The two are the same thing, just labeled differently. RapidRise _might _also be the same, but I'm not sure.


The larger the package you buy the better the deal. Yes, this is pretty much the same deal as with most things you buy, but it's much more extreme in the case of yeast. For example:


In my local Safeway, those little 3-packs cost  $2.99. They weigh in at .75 oz for the three.
At the same Safeway, a 4 oz jar costs $8.99.
But in a 1 lb pack at my local restaurant supply store, yeast costs me 2.79 for the whole pound. I've heard of people getting 2 lb packs for even less, but my restaurant supply only has the 1 lb packs and my local Costco doesn't have instant yeast, which I prefer.



Maverick2272 said:


> One quick question: Can I do some of these pizza dough, cinnamon roll, or other more exotic doughs in mine as well? I know I can just set it to mix, or mix plus one rise or two rise, so I am thinking I can but how many rises do I do (some of the recipes don't say).
> Thanks!


Yes you can. I'd say in cases like these where you're going to be pulling the dough out and shaping it yourself, set the machine to mix plus one rise. The final rise should be done after shaping, and two rises is what you want in most cases.


----------



## Bigjim68

At my local COSTCO, Red Star is $3.79/2 pounds.  I have used it for a few years, it is not instant, or bread, but I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Maverick2272

Thanks for all the tips! I will go check out the Yahoo Groups and see what I can dig up specific to this maker.
I used All Natural Dry yeast in packets, it is what I had lying around the house. DW used to use it when she made bread, but she did it by hand. I will try and find it in bulk and go for either bread machine or instant whichever is cheaper, LOL.
Russellkhan,
Thanks for the info, that makes sense, mix plus a rise, take it out, shape it, let it rise again, and then cook it.
Thanks!


----------



## Michael in FtW

Not really great copies - but perhaps this site will be of some help - both the Hitachi bread machine cookbook and the HB-B201 instruction manual. 

FWIW - you don't have to right-click and download ... you can left-click and read on-line.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Maverick2272

Cool, thanks Michael! I bookmarked the page for future reference.


----------



## noniet

I have the automatic home bakery cook book for the hb-b201 bread machine.
If anybody is still interested I will copy and try to upload it.


----------



## hvactrekie

*Hitachi HB-B201 Recipe book*

Does anyone have the original book for the above breadmaker that I could download.


----------



## GLC

The file name has a different model number, but the illustrations appear pretty general, and I suspect it might be the same manual. And it has the recipes.

18122724 Hitachi Home Bakery Model HBD102 Instruction Manual Recipes HBD102 (1)

Here's a slightly messier manual, but it's the right number.

http://multimedia.cx/Hitachi_HB_B201_Manual.pdf

Cookbook:

http://multimedia.cx/Hitachi Cook Book.pdf


----------



## noniet

*recipe book for HBb201*



hvactrekie said:


> Does anyone have the original book for the above breadmaker that I could download.


I have the original recipe book for the HBb201, I will copy it and send it tomorrow if you like  It has several recipes for different kinds of bread and it also makes rice and jam.  I also have the manual, but it only has the white bread recipe.


----------



## teamplow

noniet said:


> I have the original recipe book for the HBb201, I will copy it and send it tomorrow if you like  It has several recipes for different kinds of bread and it also makes rice and jam.  I also have the manual, but it only has the white bread recipe.



Any chance you can send me that copy too?  I have been using old model's books to make my bread with.  They work but I would like to see if the hbb201's book (which is the model i own) has something different.  Thanks!


----------



## KimJones

noniet said:


> I have the original recipe book for the HBb201, I will copy it and send it tomorrow if you like  It has several recipes for different kinds of bread and it also makes rice and jam.  I also have the manual, but it only has the white bread recipe.


noniet, If you are still offering the recipe book for the HBb201 I would really appreciate it.  I had it once, but after various moves it seems to have gone missing. Right now I can only successfully make white bread 
Thank You
Kim


----------



## noniet

*hbb201*

I will start copying today and send to you.  I will include it in an attachment.  Might take some time as it is large


----------



## KimJones

noniet said:


> I will start copying today and send to you.  I will include it in an attachment.  Might take some time as it is large


Thank you so much. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.
Kim


----------



## noniet

*HB B201 homebakery cook book*

Tried to send in PDF but it is too large also doesn't accept powerpoint here.  So here is some of it page by page


----------



## noniet

*Hbb201*

more pages


----------



## Dawgluver

noniet said:


> more pages



You are so sweet and so nice, Noniet!  Thanks so much for helping out a DC member!


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> You are so sweet and so nice, Noniet! Thanks so much for helping out a DC member!


 
Yeah, don't forget to send Maverick his copy


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Yeah, don't forget to send Maverick his copy



  Don't think he needs it anymore, 2008.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Don't think he needs it anymore, 2008.


 
You never know! The poor man might be living on his one white bread recipe for all this time


----------



## KimJones

noniet said:


> more pages


I don't see where to get them here?  Although I did get your powerpoint file privately. It was 18 mb. Some of the sides were cut off, but that is okay. I can work with it.
You are an angel for doing this. Thank you so much, And for doing it so quickly!!
Kim


----------



## noniet

*Hbb201*

The sides werent really cut off though it looked like it.  Glad you got it.


----------



## mayra.zelaya88

hi i have the hitachi hb b101 and would like to have the recipe for whole wheat bread, thank you


----------



## LutherB

*Hitachi HB-201*

Thank you for all this good information.  I have had the Hitachi a long time but had not used it.  I found the manual recommended in this thread which works for my needs.  A friend gave me some sourdough starter which prompted my digging out the bread maker.  He makes his without a breadmaker but I wanted to use the easier method.  My first attempt at sourdough bread is not started for the 4hourd 20 minute bread cycle.

I any one has suggestions please let me know.

Heres to good bread   Luther B


----------



## Halmoni

Hi, Maverick,  I have been using the HB101 for over 25 years.  I use it almost every day.   For a while I had 2 of them because I like making two batches at a time.  At first I made bread and cakes in it baking right in the pan.  More recently I use the dough cycle and make things like  brioche and cinnamon rolls which you shape and then cook in the oven.  Sadly the HB201 does not have that setting although you could pull the pan out after the second rise, before the baking begins.

I have something to say about the rice cycle.  It requires an inner lid in order to work.  I bought my hb 201 at a resale shop this week and the manual and the lid were missing.   I did find the manual online and it is more specific to the HB201.  I'm attaching it here.

Salad in a Jar has a wonderful bread machine french bread recipe.My fave recipe book for bread machine is Bread Machine Baking Perfect Every Time by Lora Brody and Millie Apter.  The recipes are specific to Machine Brands.

Best Wishes as you bake and learn your machine!


----------



## Seattle Foodie

*Hitachi hb-b201 bread machine for gluten-free, cake and sweet bread*

I just purchased the Hitachi hb-b201 bread machine. Is it possible to make gluten-free bread, cake, and sweet bread on this machine?  If so, how do I do it?  Would love sources to recipe recommendations too.  Thanks much!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I did some digging online about yeast.  The general consences is thst SAF brand, instant Red is the best workin yeat.  I found a site that sells it in 1 pound packs for $4.99 US.  I don't like the results I get from my new-to-me Zojarushi bread machine.  The bottom, and side crusts are much darker than the top.  Getting the bread out of the loaf pan is very difficult as the loaf sticks to the mixing paddles.  I've taken great care to lubricate the paddles with either cooking spray, or butter.  My new bread pan gives me bread that is so much better, and slides right out of the pan.  I hope you have better luck with your bread machine.  As far as recipies go:

Place in pan, in Order:
1 cup cup scalded milk
2 cups whole wheat bread flour
2 tsp. sugar
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/8 cup sunflour seeds
1/2 cup rye flour
1/8 cup black chia seeds
1/8 cup rolled oats
1/8 cup barley flour
3 tbs. unsalted butter, softened
2 tbs.  SAF instant Red yeast.  Set bread machine to homemade setting at 10 minutes kneadding; 20 minutes rise; 5 minutes kneading; 30 minutes rise; 25 minutes bake.

Recipe #2

3/ 4 cup scalded milk
1 tbs. cooking oil
2 cups flour
1/2 cup sugar1 tsp. salt
2 tsp. cinnamon
1 large egg
3/4 cup raisins, softened in hot water, then drained
2 tbs. soft butter
2 tbs. SAF Gold instan yeast

Use the same settings as the first recipe, except allow to rise for 1 hr. for the 2nd rise
When bread is done glaze with a thick mixture of powdered sugar and milk.
Hope you enjoy the recipes.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I did some digging online about yeast.  The general consences is thst SAF brand, instant Red is the best workin yeat.  I found a site that sells it in 1 pound packs for $4.99 US.  I don't like the results I get from my new-to-me Zojarushi bread machine.  The bottom, and side crusts are much darker than the top.  Getting the bread out of the loaf pan is very difficult as the loaf sticks to the mixing paddles.  I've taken great care to lubricate the paddles with either cooking spray, or butter.  My new bread pan gives me bread that is so much better, and slides right out of the pan.  I hope you have better luck with your bread machine.


For the most part, I only use my bread machine to mix and do the first rise, then I bake it in a bread pan or form into rolls, etc., and bake them on a sheet pan. The only exception is when I make herb bread for stuffing, since it doesn't matter what the loaf looks like.

Thanks for the recipes [emoji2]


----------

